# Using Simple JFET Buffer to build a Buffer Patchbay



## BoloTieBandit (Oct 19, 2021)

Now that I’m at 8 pedals in my chain running into the front of the amp, I’m definitely starting to notice some tone loss when everything is bypassed. Would I be able to use the Simple JFET Buffer boards to make something like the mono dual buffer shown here: https://www.vertexeffects.com/diy-buffer

Vertex recommended using some pre-wired pcb/jack things sold by Creation Audio Labs, but at $50 a pop, it seems way more economic to just swap these with the JFET buffers mentioned above and some nylon jacks. 

Would this work at all? Am I missing anything? Any alternative suggestions?









						Simple JFET Buffer - PedalPCB.com
					

JFET Buffer




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## wintercept (Oct 19, 2021)

For sure. Two circuits, one for the input and one for the output. You could also diy a dual buffer with a TL072 pretty easily on strip board.


----------



## BoloTieBandit (Oct 20, 2021)

Siiiick. Thanks for tip.

I did see a schematic for a Klon dual buffer with an IC in it. I’ve never tried a stripboard build, BUT that could be a good starting point for a first build.


----------



## Vale (Nov 6, 2021)

BoloTieBandit said:


> Now that I’m at 8 pedals in my chain running into the front of the amp, I’m definitely starting to notice some tone loss when everything is bypassed. Would I be able to use the Simple JFET Buffer boards to make something like the mono dual buffer shown here: https://www.vertexeffects.com/diy-buffer
> 
> Vertex recommended using some pre-wired pcb/jack things sold by Creation Audio Labs, but at $50 a pop, it seems way more economic to just swap these with the JFET buffers mentioned above and some nylon jacks.
> 
> ...


I tried this solution and was not able to get any sound out of the pcb purchased here, purchased 10 of them,  bulit 2 none worked


----------



## BoloTieBandit (Nov 8, 2021)

Vale said:


> I tried this solution and was not able to get any sound out of the pcb purchased here, purchased 10 of them,  bulit 2 none worked


You tried the PedalPCB solution?

How did you wire everything? This is a total guess, but I think the lack of power filtering may be the problem here. Maybe someone else with more knowledge can chime in. 

That sucks though. I haven’t bought these yet, so now I’m probably going to go for something else. I was considering buying some klon buffers and using those instead of the PedalPCB boards.


----------



## Sturdag Lagernathy (Nov 8, 2021)

I've had no issues with pedalpcb's jfet buffer boards. They have all worked great. Like you said, they are intended to be used in conjuction with effects boards that have power filtering.


----------



## mdc (Nov 8, 2021)

The lack of power filtering / protection diode wouldn't keep the circuit from working. @Vale - did you try posting in the troubleshooting forum? Those circuits are extremely simple, could be something as easy to fix as mixing up the pinout on the JFET.


----------



## Vale (Nov 11, 2021)

At first I did got disappointed, specially when I have already built 12 pedals  from this site,,  favorite is still the Paragon,  actually figured out the problem, it was the transistors,  replaced them with surface mount ones and it worked perfectly,  learned the lesson, do not buy components on ebay


----------



## Vale (Nov 11, 2021)

At first I did got disappointed, specially when I have already built 12 pedals  from this site,,  favorite is still the Paragon,  actually figured out the problem, it was the transistors,  replaced them with surface mount ones and it worked perfectly,  learned the lesson, do not buy components on ebay, good thing I had purchased both pcb models.


----------



## Vale (Nov 11, 2021)

BoloTieBandit said:


> You tried the PedalPCB solution?
> 
> I mean adding simple buffers to the diy patch bay i made, since I am ussing the 4 cable method to connect to the amp, I did noticed a signal lose in the high frequencies,  all good now,  problem was cheap transistor bought on ebay,


----------



## mdc (Nov 11, 2021)

Glad you got it sorted!


----------



## ADAOCE (Nov 11, 2021)

I wired up the dual buffer from General Guitar Gadgets for my pedalboard. Found this enclosure on Amazon (super tight fit). It buffers then splits the signal coming into my board (key input for noise gate) and then the other buffer is for the line back to my amp. I don’t buffer any of my fx loop pedals because my loop is buffered already.


----------



## Popnfreshbass (Nov 12, 2021)

I picked up a few of these to make a buffered input/output box. Should be putting it together next week. Just not sure how I’m going to mount them to the enclosure. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mike52 (Jan 16, 2022)

I am sticking mine to the back of my isolated jacks (much like the Vertex example) with modelling clay. You could use clay or putty to do the same with the enclosure. Solid core wire also helps hold it in place. You can also wrap it in electrical tape or shrink tubing (it fits inside 1/2 inch tubing) to protect against shorts.

I'm confused about grounding the circuit vs grounding the power. In other words, do you run a ground wire to the 9v ground AND another to the sleeve connection of the input jack?


----------



## ADAOCE (Jan 16, 2022)

Mike52 said:


> I am sticking mine to the back of my isolated jacks (much like the Vertex example) with modelling clay. You could use clay or putty to do the same with the enclosure. Solid core wire also helps hold it in place. You can also wrap it in electrical tape or shrink tubing (it fits inside 1/2 inch tubing) to protect against shorts.
> 
> I'm confused about grounding the circuit vs grounding the power. In other words, do you run a ground wire to the 9v ground AND another to the sleeve connection of the input jack?


Please update when finished I’m looking at doing something similar


----------



## Mike52 (Jan 24, 2022)

I finished my junction box this weekend and the Simple JFET Buffer passes signal and in the test format that I used it seems to boost the signal a bit (I have a small cigar box amp that I use for benchtop testing). I've not had the time to plug it into a pedal board and through a proper amp.   

I ran a ground wire to the 9v supply AND also to the input jack sleeve. I worry about ground loops in this case, but I need to get it running in a chain to see what happens.


----------



## Mike52 (Jan 29, 2022)

Ok, played this through a proper amp and pedal board and no joy. It is amplifying the output by maybe a factor of 4. Specifically, the output jacks to the amp appear to be the problem. The input to the pedalboard sounds fine, unity gain.


----------



## Mike52 (Jan 30, 2022)

Got it, and not sure what I did. I grounded the buffer to the 9v socket only instead of running another ground to the output.


----------

